

Patreon - Support makers' ongoing works - JohnLBevan
http://www.patreon.com/jackconte?u=1

======
JohnLBevan
This is an amazing project - like Kickstarter, but rather than placing a large
bid for a one off project, this allows you to give small amounts to regular
deliveries. This encourages artists to keep creating content, without having
to run another campaign for each mini project.

The site's not restricted to which types of projects it funds. It could be
musicians, artists, YouTubers, developers (e.g. if you want to release new
levels for a game, or keep creating mini flash/mobile games), or anyone else.

*This site has been posted before (<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5671267>), but didn't get spotted as it was posted during a busy period, so never got the views to make it out of the new section.

